# 97 Altima Wiper Arm Removal



## garyewright (Aug 5, 2006)

I need to remove the wiper arms on my daughters 97 Alitma so they can be painted. I removed the plastic cap and the 14mm nut but the arm would still not budge. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
Regards,
Gary


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

open the hood.
remove the rubber(plastic) round covers, which are on top 
of the wrotation axis.
unscrew the bolts and paint


----------

